# quess what! I'm approved



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

cindy</span>


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's so great of you! I can't wait to hear how it goes with your first one. Be sure to keep us posted.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> cindy</span>[/B]


 



That is great Cindy!











Did they tell you the part about hosting other foster families? Mary keeps forgetting to publize that part of the agreement... but whatever... I really don't eat all that much ...


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Surely a noble cause!


----------



## bootoo (Sep 3, 2006)

That is wonderful!

Like I said, we got our Bailey Boy from SCMR and I think they are wonderful people. We support them financially whenever we can.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cindy -- that's so wonderful. I'm so proud of you.


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Good for you. I'd love to become a foster home but I don't think I could talk my husband into it.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Congratulations!! I would love to foster some day. 



Joy


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

That is great. People like you are life savers. We will all be waiting for updates.


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

congratulations, its a big hearty to see them grow beautiful when rescued and during the process we`ll be attached to them, as much as we didn`t want them to go but there is always a better family for them


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations, Cindy! You're an angel.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh that is so wonderful. You're doing a great thing.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

congratulations







I wish I can do the same one day


----------



## Lily (Feb 13, 2007)

What a great thing to do! Congrats


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

Congradulations


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so happy for you, Cindy!! Congratulations!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

You already were a rescuer but now you're part of an official group. Way to go.


----------

